# Pg 16



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 18, 2007)

*Ok guys, were not 20 any more, here is a WONDERFUL tool to help lift a full sheet of plywood. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Terry*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szSPirTODNk


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 18, 2007)

Terry, let's buy a truckload of plywood and ask for a demonstration. Got Plywood?


----------



## walking dude (Sep 18, 2007)

heheheh......more like

got wood?

Wd


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 18, 2007)

*  Bad idea Rich, we would both drown in our own spit. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 18, 2007)

Good one Terry


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 18, 2007)

Terry -
That is eally kewl and it wouldn't be hard to make one either!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 18, 2007)

*Debi honey, I'm just gonna bite my 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 , Terry*


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 19, 2007)

Terry I was talkig about the gorilla gripper not the girl! Sheesh!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 19, 2007)

*  I know you was sweetie, I just couldn't let it go. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









   You know me, just an old prevert. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Terry*


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 19, 2007)

Say!...You wouldn't just happen to HAVE a recipe on your site for....um....
Oh...Never mind!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Ain't we ALL!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Good'un Terry!...


----------



## bbqpitstop (Sep 22, 2007)

that's awesome, where was this fifty sheets of drywall ago? I just might get one for the next fifty.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 22, 2007)

i think i luv her... lol


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 22, 2007)

...and knock it off guys, that's my wife...


----------



## richtee (Sep 22, 2007)

Hmmm  Might not work so well for DW... I'm thinking the force is not spread out enough over the gripping area, resulting in a dropped sheet with a chunk broken out and still in the gorilla's "mouth". Looks like there's gripping "teeth" too...eh, just a bit of compound to touch that up tho, should it work.

Now...if the "jaws" were made longer... maybe like 18"...hmmm

But, ya never know, it might work just fine!


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 22, 2007)

The video showed drywall and plywood, but you best hold it up straight or you'll snap off the edges!


----------

